# A3000 Photos



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 27, 2016)

I purchased a new Sony A3000 a couple of weeks ago and sent it to LifePixel to have it modified to take infrared photos. As many people have said, it feels like a toy camera because of the cheap construction, but boy does it make sharp, sharp images! I went downtown this morning and shot about a dozen images and I definitely think this camera is a keeper! I have posted some images in the Photo Galleries section under B&W. I am using a Sigma 19mm F/2.8 Art lens which is a great one.

I purchased the A3000 on Ebay new for only $160.00 because the seller was stripping the kit lens from the box and selling them separately. It even had the US warranty with all the paperwork and original box! LifePixel did the conversion and I am very happy with the job they did and the quick turn around.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 29, 2016)

I have had that camera in my hands, it does feel hollow. Anyway, good deal. This eBay seller has some pretty good deals on some interesting glass. He adds to them all the time, might want to follow him. I have bought from him before and he is excellent. seller:jjet775


----------

